# Help needed tracing 12v power supply



## 103818

I have lost power to the 12v sockets (cigar lighter type) on my Izola. Trying to trace the wiring is a nightmare so I am hoping someone can point me in the direction of the fuse protecting this circuit.
Thanks.


----------



## DABurleigh

If you mean the one(s) in the dash, your owners' manual will tell you exactly where to find it.

Dave


----------



## 103818

Not the one in the dash, there are three in the habitation area which are fed from the vehicle battery.


----------



## Martiand

Hi there! Did you ever solve this problem? Mine has just done exactly the same! Nightmare!


----------



## sweetie

Martiand said:


> Hi there! Did you ever solve this problem? Mine has just done exactly the same! Nightmare!


You will probably have to wait a while for there answer gwynsue has not signed on for 2 years.
And sorry but I can not help.

Steve


----------



## Another1

The leisure battery, charger and switchgear is underneath the bench seat at the back of the drivers seat (passenger seat in my case - I have LHD). Check that the switch has not tripped - it may be that simple.

If the switch continues to trip, disconnect each socket in turn as it it probably one of them causing the problem or some unit you are plugging in that is drawing too much current.


----------

